# A book about TTC as single women



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello....

Some of you already know that I have been pondering and dabbling with the idea of writing a book about the experience of TTC as a single woman......sort of the UK version of Louise Sloan's style of book but without the gawdy title (Knock Yourself Up- No Man; No problem!)  Well I have finally started to actually write a few things and I have also booked to go on a writing holiday to Greece the last two weeks of June so that should hopefully give me some momentum!!! 

What I wanted to ask is for people to let me know if you are willing to have elements of your story included?  Anonymously of course!  I am kind of imagining different chapters like 'Making the Decision' 'Telling People' 'Dating and TTC'  'Treatment Abroad'  etc etc  so it would be anecdotes from mine and other singlie's experience woven in throughout .....the informative stuff, the poignant stuff and the funny stuff (and let's face it there is a fair amount that we manage to laugh at!).  Obviously I have already heard lots of stories and anecdotes but I want to do this properly and actually have a chat with people individually once I've composed a list of questions.  As I am writing different chapters I might also start a thread to invite contributions. I am also conscious I'll need my own happy ending so the book has a natural conclusion....I am working on that one!

So, if you also think it is time for the UK to catch up with our American counterparts and start to make single mothers by choice a more prominant phenomena then please let me know what you think and if you are willing to share any of your story?

lol

...Winky


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*winky* I will share whatever you want to know, I have kept a journal of everything TX related since the first blood test I had 4 years ago, so I have bags of information stored up.

I can be your token Single Lesbian Mum in the making .........you know just incase you want to cover that niche !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

More than happy to help out in anyway Winky.

GOOD LUCK with it


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I am just starting out and this book would have been a great help to me. What a great idea. I would have without no doubt been buying this. I have bought a few books and they are all pointed at couples and don't mention us singletons!! Fab idea.

Best of luck with it all

Loubie


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Winky, happy to help and wish you all the luck in the world with completing your book and getting it published.      

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Winky - great idea and glad you have taken the plunge to develop it further ... would definitely be supportive of the book ... 

Best of luck
Maya


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm happy to help too though I think my contribution will be brief.  

Great ideal Winky.  I wish you all the best with the project.

Sima


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Winky,

I'd happily contribute, and yes this gap definitely needs filling in our country.

Rx


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy to help winky, I can join Sarah on the single lesbian mum front!

Wizard x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

So pleased to hear that you are going to start the book Winky, it is definately needed! I would love to be involved, but given that I have yet to have any actual tx I doubt that I will be of any use.

The holiday sounds fab,  

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Winky, it's a great idea!! Glad that you have decided to pursue it. I would be happy to help in any way, but like bingbong haven't actually had any tx yet so don't know how much I will be able to contribute 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Winky - have PM'd you

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ladies.....you are all fabulous!  Please don't think you won't have much to contribute.....even if you've not had treatment you have still been on a heck of a journey to get to the point you are at! 

Keep the offers coming....I'm compiling a list! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Winky - one thing I think might be really helpful as part of the book would be a good list of UK relevant contacts - clinics, counsellors, acupuncture, internet resources, immune tx, sperm banks - all those things which are often asked online and which all the US based books don't help us with at all

Infact, wondering if the book could have a companion website where the resources can be updated more regularly? Might be over complicating things here, but just a thought  

Suitcase
x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

This is a great idea and I'm happy to help too.

Starbuck


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Count me in too - would have loved to have this all that time ago when I was starting out

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Winky - I'm in!

Jovi x


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

This is a great idea Winky. There's so much info we could all have done with when starting out! I'd be happy to contribute. 
I hate essay writing, despite being in a job where writing reports etc is often required, so the idea of writing an entire book would be incredibly daunting - but I guess for this one, it divides itself up quite nicely as you say, and then it's a question of making each chapter coherent... anyway - there's definitely an audience so I wish you all the best in writing it!
Good luck!  
OneStep


----------



## Elpida (Feb 11, 2008)

Fab idea Winky - I'm not sure what I could contribute but would be happy to help in anyway

E x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Winky - I think your book could be immensely helpful to so many people - I'm definitely up for contributing!

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Am more than happy to help in what ever way I can!

Mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

This would have been a great resource when starting out I got all the US book and some of them outdated- best of luck


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

am happy to talk intercountry adoption! although less available for singlies now.
x


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

i'm in!!!        think it's a fabulous idea - all the stories about lying to work.......being assured by the specialist that i 'wasn't a freak' etc etc etc!!!!

probably in the last chance saloon chapter though,  looking at my test results        how to spend thousands for nothing!!

well done for turning neg into pos


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy to contribute if I can help.  Yeah Winky way to go!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Add me to list   Great Idea

Misti x


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy to contribute including dealing with pg loss - will do anything to help others get through this journey


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

My dearest FF ers ! 

You are all stars.....I am bowled over that so many of you are willing to input to my book idea.  Well I am off on my yoga and writing holiday in Greece tomorrow so by the time I come back in two weeks I will hopefully be all fired up with an achieveable plan to get this book written and I will be in touch with you all to pick your brains! 

If there is anyone else out there happy to also contribute, please chuck your hat in the ring too! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Just a thought...probably already considered but just thinking about publishing etc...various ways to go about it, but I was thinking that if you want to try and get it commissioned to be published then its useful to have a sample of the work and overall concept to send to publishers so if they are interested they can commission!

Other options are self-publishing either as on-line download or printed version!

Just thinking ahead     

Have fun writing.
xx


----------



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm happy to contriubte winky, I think it's a great idea.  I had years of hell trying to cycle with partners, finally going it alone with donor sperm, and then starting to date again (and meeting my lovely man) whilst pregnant.  You can use anything you like hon


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Greetings from Greece!  I am having a fabulous time and the book concept is progressing nicely!  Already written some stuff and getting feedback from our teacher.  Will be in touch with all the 'volunteers' when I get back!

lol
..Winky


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy to contribute Winky - it's a great idea!  

Love
Kylecat xxx

PS - glad you are having a great time in Greece


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Winky

Glad you are having a good time in Greece, enjoy your last few days and have a safe trip home


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Winky!!!

Wish i were there!!!!      

have a happy holiday!!!

jane xoxo


----------

